# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Ngắm Sài Gòn từ '49 tầng mây' - du lịch Sài Gòn

## thietht

Cả thành phố xinh đẹp và năng động nhất phương Nam sẽ hiện lên với dáng vẻ khác lạ khi bạn ngắm cảnh từ độ cao 178m trên đài quan sát Saigon SkyDeck.



Đài quan sát Saigon SkyDeck nằm trên tầng thứ 49, tòa nhà Bitexco Finacial Tower, quận 1, TP.HCM. Đây là vị trí lý tưởng giúp người xem có cơ hội ngắm cả thành phố từ độ cao 178m so với mặt đất và tầm bao quát 360 độ từ trên không.



Tòa nhà được bao bọc 4 phía bằng kính, thiết kế theo hình vòng cung, luôn tràn ngập ánh sáng tự nhiên.



Đứng trong không gian trên cao, du khách sẽ có cảm giác như ở trên quả cầu thủy tinh ngắm nhìn cảnh đẹp toàn thành phố.



Nếu đến đài quan sát vào ban ngày, cả thành phố sẽ hiện hữu và đi vào tầm mắt bạn với những hình uốn lượn của sông ngòi và cảnh quan, các cây cầu vắt lên nhau cùng cung đường lớn len lỏi giữa những tòa nhà, cao ốc hiện đại. Còn vào buổi tối, từ trên tầng cao, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng sự lung linh của thành phố với những dải đèn ngang, dọc, những vệt dài vô tận của dòng xe nơi phố thị.



Ngoài ra, với những người thích tham quan và khám phá, chiếc ống nhòm tầm xa sẽ giúp bạn nhìn rõ chi tiết cảnh quan đường phố Sài Gòn từ trên cao.





Ở đây còn có hệ thống 6 màn hình thông tin cảm ứng thông minh được bố trí dọc theo tường kính của đài, hiển thị những khung cảnh bên ngoài tương ứng với vị trí đặt máy. Khi du khách kích hoạt, thông tin chi tiết về một địa điểm danh lam thắng cảnh hoặc di tích lịch sử sẽ hiện ra.





Các con đường, tòa nhà nhỏ như những chiếc hộp, ô cờ.



Tòa nhà còn một quầy hàng lưu niệm với những món quà xinh xắn được làm thủ công, thú vị.


(Theo Zing)

Để tham quan Sài Gòn bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan Sài Gòn 1 ngày (Giá 140.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *tour tham quan Sai Gon 1 ngay (Gia 140.000 VND/Khach)*[/B]

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại tour du lịch Sài Gòn - tour du lich Sai Gon

[List][*]Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## dung89

Có dịp vào Sài Gòn mình sẽ ghé qua nơi này

----------

